# Mid-Bay Bridge



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone fishing the mid-bay bridge this week? Weather moving in today so that will mess things up for a day or two, but I'm looking at Friday for something different. Just wondering if there is any activity around the bridge. 

Last two trips to lower Choctaw River for me has been unproductive. Just can't seem to find the right combination lately......but I still keep going.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am headed to the Mid Bay and Destin Bridge to fish Saturday been hearing that the sheephead are there I just have to find some fiddler crabs. Bull reds are in there to so maybe one of them will bite have not heard any good trout reports


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you know where you can buy fiddler crabs?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Pats bait and tackle fort walton beach(brooks bridge) 850-244-5440


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks looked it up on Google I am coming from the opposite direction looks like i will be catching some by hand


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

good luck and let us know how you do,fished the mid bay last day of the destin rodeo by myself oct.31st and caught black drum up to 20.lbs a few sheephead,a pompano,spadefish and some short mangrove snapper but didnt have any decent bait only dead shrimp,good luck.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

_I think Broxsons Outdoors has some too in Navarre._


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Salty Bass Bait and tackle in FWB has them


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

FW, make sure and let us know how it went!! I have heard some good reports on Black Creek and I've caught a few keeper trout on the Fly Rod, near the IC in about 10'


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Alright I have fished Near Freeport in Alaqua Creek my last three trips and have not done so well so I am moving on down the bay. I will report asap


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`ll be interested in a report around the Mid-bay as well. My last 2 trips were not productive at all. Next time I`m bringing oysters as bait.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well gonna try its going to be cold but I am tired of Hunting gonna hit Mid bay and Destin bridge with fresh cut bait and hopefully some live finger mullet if we can find them along with some fiddler crabs then fish dock lights Saturday night in the harbor


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well no sheephead fished 11 different piling on the mid bay bridge from 18 to 40 ft of water with fiddler crabs caught many undersized rock bass and mangrove snapper pin fish and grunts but was able to catch 7 keeper mangrove snapper..also fished the destin bridge with no success


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

There is a trick to midbay. I might go today if you want to ride we could try again..


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Would like to but i am a school teacher and already at work.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

There were other boats fishing around us and between the 5 other boats i talked to only one sheep head caught everybody was losing tons of fiddler crabs and seen a guy lose a huge trout but just was not able to put it together.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

When I get home tonight I will send you a pm on something to try. A buddy and I are going to go out there now and see what we can do I'll post a report either way.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thanks man any tips would help.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`m listening King Mike. Can we all get the tip your sending out? Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I will make a post tonight for everyone.


----------

